# Any good Vampire Books latley?



## VampChick220 (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone read any good Vampire books that arn't the kind of book that are about hunting Vampires but like...something other than that? 
                            Talk to Me\\/


----------



## Shinn (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Anna 

You're looking for books that are from a vampire's view if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Kittenification (Dec 4, 2007)

The Twilight series by Stephanie Meyers is decent. I found it a bit to prepubescent chick lit-esque for my own personal taste, but it was still fun to read.


----------



## WriterDude (Dec 4, 2007)

Check out pretty much anything by *Anne Rice. The Vampire Chronicles* is a safe bet (_Interview With The Vampire, Queen Of The Damned _etc), but she has written a lot of other things as well. She's my favourite author by far. 

Then there's *Vampire: The Masquerade*, if you can find them. Excellent read, all of them.


----------



## VampChick220 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes i'm looking for something narrorated by a vampire, and I have all of the Stephenie Meyer series, personaly i love them , and anyways what is the first book of the Anne Rice book of the Vampire Chronicals I heard about them and was trying to figure out the first book. 
        Thanks =):-D


----------



## WriterDude (Dec 5, 2007)

This could take a while, so here we go...

*The Vampire Chronicles*
Interview With The Vampire
The Vampire Lestat
Queen Of The Damned
Tale Of The Body Thief
Memnok The Devil
The Vampire Armand
Merrik
Blood And Gold
Blackwood Farm
Blood Canticle

*New Vampire Chronicles*
Pandora
Vittorio the vampire

*Mayfair Chronicles*
The Witching Hour
Lasher
Taltos

*Sleeping Beauty*_(warning: These are supposedly quite erotic, although I haven't had the time to read them yet.)_
The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty
Beauty's Punishment
Beauty's Release

*Single novels*
The Master Of Rampling Gate
The Feast Of All Saints
Cry To Heaven
The Mummy: or Ramses the Damned
Servant Of The Bones
Violin
Christ the Lord: Out of Egypt (based on the life of Jesus Christ, using history and the gospels as the source. I haven't read it, but knowing Anne Rice, it could be fun to read even for non-Christians like me.)

*Movies:*
Interview With The Vampire
Queen Of The Damned

*Musicals:* (_seriously!)_
Lestat


----------



## WriterDude (Dec 5, 2007)

Note: Although I haven't had the time to read it yet, Merrik brings together The Vampire Chronicles and The Mayfair Chronicles, so I suggest you read as many of them as possible before reading Merrik for best result.


----------



## VampChick220 (Dec 5, 2007)

:joker::joker:          Thanks Writer Dude, that should keep me busy for awhile...I have 11 books already on hold at the library and here come a bunch more...They have already gotten mad at me for ordering too many books once...this should be intresting...
                                                   Thanks so much you and Shinn are the best =):tongue:


----------



## WriterDude (Dec 6, 2007)

No problem. That's what I'm here for.


----------



## iceguy303 (Dec 6, 2007)

I can write all day about this but I will leave it at two suggestions. I read Legion last month and liked it. A different bend on the story, but not too much about hunting. I think it is a novella. 

My favorite Vampire series is by Brian Lumley. It is called the Necroscope series. The first eight are the best, but his true talent doesnt peak until he talks of the vampire world in book three, The Source. My favorites in his series are the 6th, 7th, 5th, & 3rd. Respectively Blood Brothers, The Last Aerie, Deadspawn, and The Source. Look him up, he is a British Author. His Hero series wasnt that bad either. The Necroscope series is a breath of fresh air. Although I like some of Anne Rice and I can appreciate other books of her, she is much to weak and fluffy for my taste in horror. I hope this helps and please let me know if you end up liking them. 

I havent come across too many people that have read the series and I think that series is extremely underrated for that matter.  All of the books are good, but if you started like me and picked up the 6th book, you would be a little lost, he isnt the best at presenting a back story, besides, the main characters change on that book.


----------



## comma127 (Dec 6, 2007)

i liked the mayfair chronicles but i love stephenie meyer's twilight series above all else. I've had eclipse on request for days and i feel like i'm on caffeine withdrawal without it!


----------



## Athlynne (Dec 8, 2007)

VampChick, a word of advice - if you don't like "Interview With a Vampire", don't give up on the series right away.  I hated that book, but ended up liking all the others.


----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Dec 9, 2007)

I thought the Vampire phase would disappear when "Hot Topic" went mainstream.

Guess I was wrong.

Vampires are so trite.


----------



## VampChick220 (Dec 9, 2007)

:joker::joker: Ok I have 2 thanks to give out.

      ~~~~~~~The first one is to Commal. Eclipse is so worth the wait, and must i say, I am getting very upset that Bella hasnt become a vampire yet, they have been holding it off for the first three books! Darn. Anyhow if I were you, i wouldnt wait for the library i would run out and buy it like i did. 
      ~~~~~~~~~The second one is to Athlynne: Thanks for that, cause normaly if i dont like the first book of a series i tend to never read the others. That is going to help in case i think the first one stinks too. Which book are you on, or have you read them all? 
~~~~~~~~Thanks to both of you, and another thanks to Writerdude for giving me the series. 
Post again soon! 
:joker::joker:


----------



## Athlynne (Dec 13, 2007)

I've read all the Vampire Chronicles.  "Memnoch the Devil" was my favorite, followed by "Queen of the Damned".  If you've seen the movie of the latter, dear gods, don't judge it by that.  It was like someone who's never read any Anne Rice tore out a hundred random pages from the book and made the movie from them.

If you like Rice's style, I'll recommend my favorite of hers to you, "Servant of the Bones".  No vamps, but supernatural stuff, as always.

Definitely check out the Mayfair books too.  Not much vampage, but they take place in the same world, so to speak, and some characters are in both series.


----------



## VampChick220 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## KeshKesh7 (Feb 4, 2008)

I dislike Rice. Try Kerrelyn Sparks, Love at Stacks for a romance type, The Vampire de Sade series, or Laurell K Hamilton's Anite Blake series. The Anita Blake series was also turned into a comic book. For a more demonic vampire, try I Am Legend or Salem's Lot.


----------



## Industrial (Feb 5, 2008)

Salem's Lot is some crucial stuff. I saw the movie and read the book. I really don't care much for vampires in literature, but that is some dank shit.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, Salems' Lot is the best vampire book in my opinion.
I have a friend who used to be a real gang member and really hurt people however who swears by the Anne Rice books.  My sister likes them too.


----------



## TE4SE (Feb 5, 2008)

*Bible of the church of the vampire of America.*

So here for all the Vampire lovers is a link to the Bible of the Vampire church of America.


WORLD RELIGION STUDIES: Pagan religions. The Vampire Bible.


----------



## PageOfCups (Mar 18, 2008)

Dhampir by Barb & J.C. Hendee is excellant one. It's the first in an ongoing series called Noble Dead. It seems like it's about hunting but you soon find out it really isn't. Pluss it's ttally different to the "mainstream" type vampire stuff with all the gothic overtones and the modern/18th-ish century setting. It has a sort of fantasy setting is one of the best books I've read, as are the rest of the series.


----------



## starseed (May 21, 2008)

WriterDude said:


> Check out pretty much anything by *Anne Rice. The Vampire Chronicles* is a safe bet (_Interview With The Vampire, Queen Of The Damned _etc), but she has written a lot of other things as well. She's my favourite author by far.



After reading the first three books, I spent the next six months walking around daydreaming of being attacked in the night by a vampire so I could become perfect and immortal. It even sort of crossed over into a sexual fantasy. Yes, ladies and gentlemen..I'm a nerd.

:-D

I've purchased Tale of the Body Theif and it's on my list, but there are three more books on the list ahead of it.

Sexy stuff.


----------



## SaintPeteSam (May 22, 2008)

*The Nymphos of Rocky Flats*

_The Nymphos_ _of Rocky Flats_ and its sequels, by Mario Acevedo, feature a vampire private detective. They're amusing. _Nymphos_ wasn't quite as funny as the title suggested, but it was a fun read. The sequels are _X-Rated Bloodsuckers_ and _The Undead Kama Sutra_.


----------



## papertears (May 22, 2008)

Mr Sci Fi said:


> I thought the Vampire phase would disappear when "Hot Topic" went mainstream.
> 
> Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Vampires are so trite.



[ot] I buy my "Invader Zim" underwear, tank tops and shoes at "Hot Topic" and they certainly aren't vampire-ish.

Pah.[/ot]


----------



## papertears (May 22, 2008)

Malone said:


> Yeah, Salems' Lot is the best vampire book in my opinion.
> I have a friend who used to be a real gang member and really hurt people however who swears by the Anne Rice books.  My sister likes them too.



I read that at 13 and it was good.  I read it at 25 and it scared the eggrolls out of me.  *shrug*  King can write....  It is a really good vampire book.


----------



## papertears (May 22, 2008)

The Mona Lisa (Awakens maybe be vol I, can't remember)  series by Sunny is good, I think... not typical supernatural.   

Its new though, only two books out, maybe a third is about to come out or just did.


----------

